# Good Startin Point!



## purple_primadonna (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi everyone!

My family & I have just purchased our first HO Scale Bachmann Chatanooga... & have it set up on a large table tennis table in our spare room. We are roughly working my way around things... 

Have still not settled on a final track layout....

we have "papier mached" a good mountain & tunnel exits & I have structured an overpass....

I would like to know of a good website that offers information on setting up a model from scratch & "town planning" etc.... I don't want to get caught out! So i need step-by-step instructions! Any ideas?

I am including a "small town" sports oval (for Australian Rules Football!!!) and am therefore looking for a length of fencing that is not picket fences, chain links or the like... Again any ideas???

We are having fun!

Susan  in Tasmania!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Chain Link*

The closest thing I know of is a fiberglass screen mess to keep bugs out. It would probably be better for O scale though. It sounds like a good challenge. 
In fact I have some around here somewhere. Good Luck!

On second thought,you could use a plastic material and cross streak it with paint to look like a mesh.

Purple????


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome, Susan. I use bridal veil material called tulle (tool). It comes in silver and works great. I've used it on several projects including towards the end on this how to >>>

http://forum.zealot.com/t103147/


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome, Susan. I use bridal veil material called tulle (tool). It comes in silver and works great. I've used it on several projects including towards the end on this how to >>>

http://www.freewebs.com/shaygetz/clayton.htm


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

purple_primadonna said:


> We are having fun!


That is the most important thing, LOL... Welcome to the forum too, I see that you have already recieved a couple responses to your fencing question 




shaygetz said:


>


That fence looks unbelievably real, I can not get over the work that you do :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Bravo*

Shaygetz, that is some fine modeling!:thumbsup: I visited the site and I will have to do more. I like how the project was laid out and presented.It must of been a lot of work.Your work is very much appreciated. You even used a 3mm LED neat! And to think it was all done in N scale.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Well sir you did it again. I knew about the fence I have used it but the wire on top, that one I have been trying to figure out.
Here is a fence that needs some attention.









Les


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Tulle is the same product that I use. 

When one models, my best advice, besides patience, is to think outside of the box. Bob(shaygetz) is one of the best, judging from his pics. I use many natural materials on my modules, weeds, real dirt, silica sand, ect. Saves money so that you can buy more trains!!! 

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Lester Perry said:


> Well sir you did it again. I knew about the fence I have used it but the wire on top, that one I have been trying to figure out.
> Here is a fence that needs some attention.


The looping is just wrapping around a rod of the right diameter. The wire is motor winding around number 28 to thirty. Small rolls are found at Radio Shack or a bead section in a craft store. I'm probably just repeating what was in Shay's blog anyway. It makes for easier reading.


----------

